# [nba.com] Rick brunson signed



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_Claim_Rick_Brunson-170439-822.html



> HOUSTON - Houston Rockets General Manager Carroll Dawson announced today that the team has claimed guard Rick Brunson off waivers from the Seattle SuperSonics.


well, another former Knicks?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hope this works out


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rick Brunson???......Now we're going to the playoffs


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ummmm, yay?


i do have a question though... who?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Man this cat is sorry. I wish I didn't know who Rick Brunson was so I'd be optimistic and think just MAYBE he can help the Rockets. But I've watched Brunson and I'm not sure there's anything he can do that Sura couldn't do sitting on the bench.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

I've heard Sura will stay on the injury list the whole season...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow... I was actually telling a friend of mine that Brunson would probably be Barry's replacement. JVG is the most predictable coach in the NBA. Not a bad signing though.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess he might as well at this point. No reason to risk a re-injury in a season that doesn't mean anything anymore.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I would have kept Barry...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

meh..yay?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> I would have kept Barry...


No kidding. I don't understand the reason on this unless Barry was planning on retiring anyways and Brunson was the best man out there. Personally, if the Rockets were going to sign somebody else, I think they should've gone with another young player.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, in the Chron, they said that Barry wanted to sign with a team that was going to the playoffs. Apparently the Nuggets were interested in him. 

I wish Barry had more faith in us...We're making the playoffs. Come back, Jon.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> I wish Barry had more faith in us...We're making the playoffs. Come back, Jon.


I wish I had more faith too. For Houston there's always next year, but I guess for him there isn't with his age.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

why not tierre brown of the D-league he can play the NBA game as he showed last year for the lakers and this pre-season with Toronto, wouldve been much better and younger than brunson


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Well, in the Chron, they said that Barry wanted to sign with a team that was going to the playoffs. Apparently the Nuggets were interested in him.
> 
> I wish Barry had more faith in us...We're making the playoffs. Come back, Jon.


incorrect. the rockets said they released barry so he would have the options to go to a playoff team. it came up after denver inquired about him. when he discussed it with jvg, barry said he would probably retire if cut. cutting him was entirely the rockets decision, not barry's.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

OK, yah. But I also heard that he might retire as well.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Well this dude will probably never play anyhow? Barry I thought would play w/ DA gone? But I guess now he can sign w/ a more serious team. The Rockets brass doesn't care about making the playoffs IMO. They could've moved Swift w/ Anderson for somebody good like Gooden. Brunson won't even play, Lampe has even played. Theres no room for a new wing guy?

I still think no matter who we trot out there we're not winning anything real until Gumby is gone! :curse:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The Scrub of all Scrubs, I honestly don't like Brunson at all. Can't shoot at all, but he's experience enough to run the point. Will probably play as much as Moochie did when he was around.

Too bad rickbrunson.com's no longer active, those were good times :laugh:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Is it bad that I have never heard of this guy?

His numbers don't seem all that impressive but they don't always mean a whole lot... what is disturbing is how much of the season he missed this year because of injury. What good is it to bring in a player that is hurt? Or is he recovered?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Is it bad that I have never heard of this guy?
> 
> His numbers don't seem all that impressive but they don't always mean a whole lot... what is disturbing is how much of the season he missed this year because of injury. What good is it to bring in a player that is hurt? Or is he recovered?





> Is it bad that I have never heard of this guy?


The dude is a superstar. How can you miss him?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> The Scrub of all Scrubs, I honestly don't like Brunson at all. Can't shoot at all, but he's experience enough to run the point. Will probably play as much as Moochie did when he was around.


I think that he is a better overall PG than Moochie...



Yao Mania said:


> Too bad rickbrunson.com's no longer active, those were good times :laugh:


Yeah, that rickbrunson.com was a lot funny!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i still dont get why we cut barry for this guy


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> The dude is a superstar. How can you miss him?



Sarcasm... right?? :biggrin: 

Well he gets to play today doesn't he? I seem to recall they said he would be eligible to play in tonight game. I guess we will see if he's a better contributor than Barry then.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_Claim_Rick_Brunson-170439-822.html
> 
> 
> 
> well, another former Knicks?


no man, he never played for the knicks


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> no man, he never played for the knicks


Yes, he did.

1998-2001


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

****, well it's not like he mattered to the Knicks anyways


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

rickbrunson.com? What was that?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> rickbrunson.com? What was that?


A hilarious parody site on Rick Brunson that was taken down under the request of either Rick Brunson or the Bulls.

Here are some threads on some of its articles:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=68286&highlight=rickbrunson.com

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=50687&highlight=rickbrunson.com

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=69866&highlight=rickbrunson.com


----------

